# Son has started wetting the bed..



## chetnaz

Hello,

my 3 year old (4 in august) has been dry at night for the last 6 months or so. I was so pleased and proud of him when we managed to stop using nappies at night. He has had the odd accident here and there, but has never bothered me as he is quite young and I just assumed he drank to much before bed time. Yet for the last week, he has been waking up in the middle of the night (4 days in a row its happened) completely soaked. I've tried limiting his drink intake a couple of hours before bedtime and I even wake him up for a pee before I go to bed (around 11pm-12am) yet it's not working. 

I cant understand why he's suddenly wetting the bed after being dry for the last 6months or so! Getting very frustrated (although we dont show him this and dont tell him off for it as we ont want to make it worse).

Admittedly there has been many changes in the last few months (im pregnant with twins, we have moved him to his own room, etc) but the bedwetting only started recently, not while these changes happened. Need some advice please :(


----------



## MariaL

He'll get over it. Give him some time.


----------



## louise1302

has anything changed recently that might have made him slightly anxious? sometimes a simple change in routine, new school, new friends, new house etc can cause them a bit of upset and set them back a bit or maybe hes stopped a daytime nap and is sleeping heavier at night?

id try asking himn if theres anything thats bothering him and working on that if there is also could he have a uti? if his bladder is a little irritated he could need to pee more

limiting drink can make the problem worse by making the kidneys work harder, i cant remember the exact reason why this is but my gp told me after i spoke to him about my 12 year olds bedwetting 

hope it settles soon hun x


----------



## louise1302

ive just noticed that your babies are almost due amybe hes getting anxious about that seeing your tummy get big and maybe hearing you talk about the new babys

congratulations by the way :flower:


----------



## Elli21

Hiya :)

My daughter started to wet the bed again after being dry for ages!!
There was also alot of changes that happened about a month before it started.

We went to see a doctor about it, and she was very helpful.
We started a star chart, if she was dry through the night she came down in the morning and put a star on that day, if she had an accident she put a sad face.

Involving him in changing his sheets in the night might help too, it helped us.

And also, we were told not to let her have a drink an hour before bed, and to make her go for one wee about half hour before bedtime and again at bedtime.

All of these things combined has really helped Leigha, shes dry for a couple of weeks on end now without accidents!!

I hope this helps xx


----------



## netty

my then 7 year old went through this last year
I kept asking him if he was worried about anything etc and changed his drinking habits and got him up for a wee when i went to bed too. He said no but he came out of it - only thing i could of was that we had alex a few months earlier!

The other thing to consider is does he have an infection? Is he weeing more often? smaller amojnts? does it sting or burn? Is his willy sore?
If he has any of those goe to your docs with a wee sample and ask them to check it!


----------



## amamaoftwo

One other thing to consider, I didn't read all of the replies, so someone may have already mentioned it, but something similar happened to a friend's son. It turned out he had very large adenoids that were blocking his airways. He developed sleep apnea from it. When his breathing would stop, and then start again, he would wet the bed. As soon as the adenoids were removed, the bed wetting stopped.


----------



## summer rain

Hi

your little one is still very young; many kids of that age are not yet started training or trained at all. My now nearly 5 year old had this problem though; about a year after he was trained (he trained without a hitch within three days, including at night) and he'd try and cover it up (he wouldn't be soaked but there would be a puddle of wee just under him come the morning). I didn't limit his fluid intake but I put a waterproof fitted sheet on under his main one and for some reason since I did that there hasn't been one incident. Also he realised himself that he can't go through the whole night without needing to get up and wee; so he kind of trained himself to wake up whenever he needs to go. I tried not to make a big deal of it; because I know it can make the problem worse. He still has a slight accident sometimes during the day; if the weather is really cold or he is too busy playing and leaves it too long before running to the toilet but they are becoming fewer and further between now. 

Soph x


----------

